# Gründung Trialverein



## stilo (2. November 2004)

High hier...

wir hier in Stuttgart haben evtl. vor, einen Trialverein zu gründen. Habt Ihr damit Erfahrungen, worauf man Achten sollte. Vielleicht sind ja auch Fahrer im Forum, die bereits selber einen Verein gegründet haben. Bitte gibt mir soviel Infos wie möglich. 

Danke.


----------



## aramis (2. November 2004)

Was willste denn da genau wissen.

War damals 16, als ich mit paar Kumpels hier nen Trialverein gegründet habe. Gibt ein paar bürokratische Hürden, sonst ist das kein Prob.
Erstmal muss ne Satzung her. Die kannste selbst schreiben. Nimm dir dafür ne Satzung eines anderen Sportvereins zur Vorlage, da müssten die ganzen Pflichtpunkte und wasserdichten Formulierungen bereits drinstehen. Ich kann dir auch mal unsere schicken, wenn du magst.
Die Satzung ist für den Verein, was für den Staat die Verfassung ist. Sie bestimmt die Rechte und Pflichten der Mitglieder, welchem Zweck der Verein dienen soll, das Kräfteverhältnis von Mitgliederversammlung zu Vorstand, wer für was zuständig ist, wie oft und wofür Mitgliederversammlungen einberufen werden müssen, die Bedingungen für die Beschlussfähigkeit usw.. Überlegt euch genau, was ihr satzungsmäßig festschreiben wollt und was lieber in Mitgliederversammlungen oder vom Vorstand entschieden werden sollte.
Es wäre z. B. untight, einen bestimmten Mitgliedsbeitrag in der Satzung festzulegen. Stattdessen sollte drinstehen, dass Beitrag und Fristen von der Mitgliederversammlung/dem Vorstand festgelegt werden; falls in ein paar Jahren mal die Ausgaben bissl ansteigen, kann dann problemlos der Beitrag hochgesetzt werden (wenn alle einverstanden sind). Das halt nur so als Beispiel. Gestalte die Satzung möglichst demokratisch, aber ohne den Handlungsspielraum des Vorstandes zu sehr einzuschränken. Es müssen bestimmte Punkte erfüllt sein, damit euer Verein als gemeinnützig anerkannt wird. Denn sonst gibts keine Steuerbefreiung und das Finanzamt geht euch permanent aufn Sack.

Jetzt zur Gründung:
Es müssen sich mind. 7 Gründungsmitglieder einfinden. Wenn ihr nich so viele seid, nehmt noch paar Muttis und Papis dazu. Einer von euch beruft ne Gründungsversammlung ein. Die Gründungssatzung wird verlesen und wenn alle einverstanden sind wird ein erster Vorstand gewählt und alle setzen ihre Unterschrift unter die Satzung. Damit seid ihr praktisch schon ein richtiger Verein.
Als nächstes sollte euer Verein als gemeinnützig ins Vereinsregister eingetragen werden. Das managed ihr über einen Notar. Kostet bissl Kohle und Zeit, keine Ahnung wie viel. Damit dürft ihr den Namenszusatz e. V. (eingetragener Verein) tragen und werdet erstmals von allen einigermaßen ernstgenommen. Als e. V. könnt ihr eurer Stadt/Gemeinde gehörig aufn Sack gehen (Briefverkehr, Vorsprechen etc.), bis die euch ein Vereinsgelände geben (Pacht oder Nutzungsvertrag, hat beides Vor -und Nachteile). Schließt euch eurem Landes-Radsport-Bund an (das kostet Beiträge); über den können eure Mitglieder so lustige kleine Radsportlizenzen beantragen, die zur Teilnahme an lizenzpflichten Wettkämpfen berechtigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stilo (3. November 2004)

Danke Aramis...
wusste doch, dass Du mir weiterhelfen kannst. Wenn es Dir keine Umstände macht, schicke mir bitte eure Satzung zu. Die Vereinsgründung hört sich schon etwas Zeitaufwendig an, aber wie ich glaube kann sich das geländebezogen nur lohnen. Uns geht es hauptsächlich um eine Wintermöglichkeit (Halle ect.), um auch jetzt bei den kurzen Tagen und kühlenden Abenden trainieren zu konnen. Keine Interesse wieder schlägartig zum Sofatier zuwandeln. Habt Ihr eine Trialhalle?

Also wenn ich das jetzt richtig Verstanden habe, muss ich noch keine Stadt/Gemeinde aufsuchen. Erst wenn der Verein eingetragen ist und alle die Satzung unterschrieben haben.

Nochmals vielen Dank Aramis für Deine Bemühungen.
Lars(we know us).


----------



## aramis (3. November 2004)

Nö, wir haben keine Halle. Haben uns aber auch nicht weiter darum gekümmert.


----------



## Lewinski (3. November 2004)

@ stilo
wo hättest du das vor zu machen mit der halle? stuttgart umgebung oder zentral?

gruß markus


----------



## stilo (3. November 2004)

Hauptsache wir bekommen eine Halle. Wo ist mir momentan egal - in oder ausserhalb Stuttgart.


----------



## isah (10. November 2004)

Wir haben an einen bikeverein gedacht,
ich wollte jetzt nur noch fragen was der notar bei euch gekostet hat?
Wie hat man das bei euch mit dem grundstück geregelt, also die kosten pro monat oder pro jahr, und wie man dann da drauf bauen kann?

martin


----------



## aramis (10. November 2004)

Kosten für die Eintragung ins Vereinsregister musste bei euch erfragen. Is unterschiedlich. Weiß auch nich mehr, was es bei uns gekostet hat. Is schon ne Weile her.

Den Platz für euer Gelände oder die Halle oder was auch immer sollte euch die Stadt kostenlos (oder höchstens für nen symbolischen Betrag) geben. Seid ja schließlich gemeinnützig. In der Regel is das auch so üblich. Was ihr darauf machen dürft und was nicht, müsst ihr halt explizit abklären. Wir haben da ziemlich freie Hand. Können auch mal Löcher budeln und so.
Es sollte halt z. B. nicht zumüllen und der Boden nicht versaut werden, also wenn ihr n altes Auto draufpacken wollt, sollte vorher das Öl abgelassen werden...

Grundsätzlich könnt ihr mit der Stadt einen Nutzungsvertrag abschließen oder das gleich pachten. Hat beides Vor- und Nachteile, is aber eigentlich egal. Letztlich entscheidet eh die Stadt, was ihr lieber ist.
Und wenn eure Stadt/Gemeinde korrekt ist, bekommt ihr auch Unterstützung bei der Bebauung, Obstacles besorgen usw.. Das is bei uns leider nicht der Fall, deswegen geht in punkto "Geiles Trialgelände in Leipzig, das man unbedingt mal besuchen sollte" absolut null.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (10. November 2004)

Ich hätte mal ne frage aramis. Wen meinst du genau mit Stadt. Wir hier in Chemnitz wollten auch mal bei der Stadt fragen ob mir ne Halle bekommen können ist ja auch *******gal wie die von aussen aussieht Hauptsache sie hat etwas Platz und ist dicht. Alle sagen wen ihr ne Halle wollt dann geht zur Stadt aber wo man sich da genau hin wenden soll weiß keiner, zum Bürgermeister bestimmt nicht ich glaube der hat besseres zu tun  

Weil wenn du dich genau an einen Vermieter hengst, wie wir es gemacht haben wird die Sache ganz schön teuer und du bekommst nen Schuppen der dir übern kopf zusammen fliegt. *Also wo bekommt man ne Halle her*


----------



## Angelo Berlin (10. November 2004)

Es muss ja erst mal ne Halle geben, die der Stadt gehört. Das solltest du beim städtischen Bauamt mal erfragen. Und wegen der Genehmigung müsstets du mal im Rathaus bei Euch fragen, bei uns nennt sich das dann Bezirksamt.

Aber wie gesagt, erst mal muss ne ungenutzte Halle existieren, die dann auch noch zufällig der Stadt gehört.


----------



## aramis (10. November 2004)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte mal ne frage aramis. Wen meinst du genau mit Stadt. Wir hier in Chemnitz wollten auch mal bei der Stadt fragen ob mir ne Halle bekommen können ist ja auch *******gal wie die von aussen aussieht Hauptsache sie hat etwas Platz und ist dicht. Alle sagen wen ihr ne Halle wollt dann geht zur Stadt aber wo man sich da genau hin wenden soll weiß keiner, zum Bürgermeister bestimmt nicht ich glaube der hat besseres zu tun
> 
> Weil wenn du dich genau an einen Vermieter hengst, wie wir es gemacht haben wird die Sache ganz schön teuer und du bekommst nen Schuppen der dir übern kopf zusammen fliegt. *Also wo bekommt man ne Halle her*



Siehe Angelo.
Gibt für jeden Kram ein Amt. Schicke Flächen fürn Trialgelände gibts vielleicht beim Grünflächenamt. Prinzipiell ist der Ansprechpartner das Sport- und Bäderamt (so heißt das jedenfalls bei uns). Die kümmern sich um die ganzen Sportstätten, öffentlich und für die Vereine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (11. November 2004)

Das mit dem Verein ist bestimmt ein guter Schritt in die richtige Richtung.

Damit Ihr Trainingsmöglichkeiten bekommt, müßt Ihr jedoch die richtige PR bei Ansprechpartnern und Entscheidern der zuständigen Behörde machen.
Das hängt einzig und allein von deren Goodwill ab, selbst wenn die Möglichkeiten im Überfluss hätten.

Ihr müßt vermitteln was Ihr macht und welchen Nutzen die Stadt oder Gemeinde etc. davon hat.

Eine kleine Informationsbroschüre über Trial ist sicher gut (kann Dir mal ein Beispiel schicken). Dann dem zuständigen Radsportverband beitreten und die Fahrrad-Trommel spielen. Ihr solltet das ganze bei Fahrrad positionieren. Nicht bei Motorrad (außer Ihr wollt auch Motorrad-Trial anfangen).


----------



## stilo (15. November 2004)

Wir brauchen noch mindestens zwei Gründungsmitglieder. Also wer aus dem Raum Stuttgart kommt und Lust hat, soll mir einfach eine PM oder Mail senden.

lars.


----------



## ph1L (15. November 2004)

bei uns liegt schon teilweise Schnee...
also Haaaaaaaaalllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee her!  

Stehe als Mitglied des zukünftigen Vereins gerne zur verfügung


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (15. November 2004)

sers,

ich will bei mir in der umgebung, also ffm auch was bewegen, also vereinstechnisch und suche auch noch nen paar leute, die bock hätten, in ein verein zu kommen. also alle die bock haben und aus der umgebung von ffm kommen, melden!!!   

Jan


----------



## Rocco (29. Dezember 2004)

@stilo:
läuft da noch was oder hat sich die Sache schon erledigt?
Stuttgart behauptet zwar eine Sportstadt zu sein, aber...
Ein Trialverein in Stuggi wäre schon mal ne gute Sache.


----------



## Tr!al-Renegade (29. Dezember 2004)

Ach aramis seit ihr ein PURER Trial Verein oder würdet ihr einen BMX aufnehmen? 

Gruß René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (30. Dezember 2004)

Würden wir machen. Bringt uns nur Vorteile. Aber WAS würde das dem BMXer nützen? Dem haben wir nix zu bieten. Es sei denn, der will sich bei uns aufm Gelände paar Lines buddeln und brauch ne Lizenz für Races.


----------



## Tr!al-Renegade (30. Dezember 2004)

Den ein oder anderen Trial kniff hat doch uch Vorteile beim BMX z.B. stehn an der Stelle etc. ist doch alles fast des dleiche! Nur das man am Ende was anderes macht!


----------



## aramis (30. Dezember 2004)

aaaaaaaaaha!


----------



## stilo (30. Dezember 2004)

Rocco schrieb:
			
		

> @stilo:
> läuft da noch was oder hat sich die Sache schon erledigt?
> Stuttgart behauptet zwar eine Sportstadt zu sein, aber...
> Ein Trialverein in Stuggi wäre schon mal ne gute Sache.



Klar würde ich liebend gern den Verein zum Leben erwecken, aber es fehlen hier leider die Fahrer. Wir sind leider momentan nur 3-4 aktive Fahrer und ich bin echt gespannt ob wir 7 zusammen bekommen. Ich möchte Fahrer haben, die auch wirklich den Sport betreiben und somit den Verein schätzen. Es bringt uns nichts, Mitglieder zu haben, die nur auf dem Papier (Gründungssatzung) stehen und nichts davon haben. Diese passiven Mitglieder sind dann natürlich auch nicht gewolllt Betragsgebühren zu zahlen - und irgendwie muss sich der Verein auch finanzieren.
Wenn du Interesse hast, den Verein mit zu gründen, können wir uns gern mal zusammen setzen/treffen/reden. Ich bin aber guter Dinge, dass wir bald einen Stuttgarter Trialverein haben!!! Liebe Grüsse...

Guten Rutsch in 2005...Lars.


----------



## Bernd88 (30. Dezember 2004)

@stilo: 
Also wenn ihr sicher eine Halle bekommt würde ich beitreten. Für mich ist es eben nicht so leicht nach Stuttgart zu kommen. Mit "Bus und Bahn" brauch ich sicherlich eine Stunde hin und zurück und ansonsten muss ich meine Eltern überreden das sie fahren....
Es würde sich für mich eben nur lohnen, wenn ihr eine Halle hättet. Im Sommer kann ich auch in Gechingen oder in Sulz a.E. fahren..


----------



## aramis (30. Dezember 2004)

So rum funktioniert der Deal aber nicht. Erst n Verein mit haufen Mitgliedern, dann ne Halle vonna Stadt. Ersteres is notwendige (wenn auch nicht hinreichende) Bedingung.


----------



## Tr!al-Renegade (30. Dezember 2004)

ach @ Aramais :

Das hat was mir Fahrrad gefühl zu tun! Wenn du Handballer bist haste beim volleyball n gutes gefühl fürn Ball weil dus gut einschätzen kannst! (nur ma als beispiel)


----------



## stilo (30. Dezember 2004)

...Ara, du sprichst mir aus der Seele. 

@Bernd88

es geht doch auch hauptsächlich um die Gemeinschaft und das was man sich zusammen aufbaut. Wie heisst es doch so schön: "Sport im Verien ist am schönsten"


----------

